# Star Trek "Into the darkness" Discussion



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some friends invited me along to see the latest Star trek Into the darkness movie in 3D at a theater near me.
All I can say is WOW! That was a much better movie experience than i was expecting. It was being shown in UltraAVX and I must say that if this movie sounds as good or better when its put to BluRay its going to be one of the best demos Ive seen and heard. The LFE in this movie was stunning. My entire body was resonating many many times.
Im still not a fan of 3D but I must say it worked for me this time. It was not over done in my opinion and it really helped that the sound track was so immersing. The surround channels were used extensively and was a real treat.
This movie is Highly recommended and wont disappoint :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for your asssessment. I am looking forward to seeing this soon. The trailer makes it look great!

I am not a fan of 3d movies in general so I am debating whether I should see this in 3d or not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 3D is actually helpful in this movie, from particles of space debris to arrows coming at you it is well done, JJ Abrams even kept the 3D lens flairs down to a minimum 
The audio is the real treat (at least in the Theater I was in it sure was) :hsd:
We had reserved seats so no line up and we sat about halfway back centre so probably some of the better seats in the place.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I watched the new Star Trek last night and I have to say they did a great job with this sequel. I was a bit nervous going in after the disappointing Iron Man 3 but I was pleasantly surprised at the great writing and acting; of course the visual and audio effects were also stunning (and I didn’t even see it in 3D), I’m sure this will be a reference BR demo disc when it’s released. 

Benedict Cumberbatch was excellent with his portrayal of Khan, I don’t know if they digitally enhanced his voice but it had a great “villainy” effect to it. As usual Zachary Quinto stole the show with his Spock. This may be the best flick of the season so I’d recommend you grab your wife or s/o and check it out.

Edit: Tony you're right about the lens flare, there were only 2 scenes that I actually noticed its use, I'm glad he tamed that down a bit.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts guys - been eagerly waiting for this one. Sounds like it is going to be worth the wait!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

+1 :T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would like to check out this one but will have to wait for bluray release. On the bright side I can watch it on my new 64 inch f8500 at least


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Definately looking forward to seeing this one also, but may wait until BluRay comes out as we'll be purchasing it anyway.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My wife and I are really looking forward to this one but we'll wait for the Blu-ray release and enjoy it at home. Definitely one that tempts us to head to IMAX though.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

JBrax said:


> My wife and I are really looking forward to this one but we'll wait for the Blu-ray release and enjoy it at home. Definitely one that tempts us to head to IMAX though.


We're usually in the same boat. Since we have a 6yo son who likes to watch movies like this over and over and over again, it's worth waiting to purchase it. We maybe only watch 3 movies a year at the theaters. My son though already understands that purchasing is the better option - it's actually cheaper to buy the blueray the first week it comes out than 3 tickets to the theater...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, waiting is the better option given it costs $17 admission for the UltraAVX here and then whatever for popcorn and pop. Its just crazy! I was planning to wait as I always do but it was given to me free so i could not say no for Opening night of a Star Trak movie. brings back so many memories of the original series in the 80s with all the StarTrek geeks going on the same night waiting in line for 4 hrs. What was I thinking :unbelievable:


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I saw it yesterday in 3D IMAX! It was fantastic! Im way into sci fi and this movie did not disappoint! I will only go see these movies in IMAX anything else I will wait until it comes to EDMAX (my house). Lol


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just sat down for a 12:30 showing in IMAX 3D. Last movie the wife and I watched in a theater was Dark Knight Rises IMAX. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Excellent movie! The wife and I both enjoyed it immensely. This will be a must add to the collection when it releases on Blu-ray.


----------

